# Do only Hymer sell these trims or can I get them elsewhere?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Been trying to translate wheeltrims to German without success!

Trims for Twin Rear Wheels. Saw some tacky ones in Spain on a German Registred Frankia. Prefer these MB ones.

TM


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

If you go to Movera at http://www.movera.com/en/?navID=&pID=&tpl=&page=&content=337&switch=&lang=2
This is the parts company owned by Hymer, If you see the item there you can telephone Hymer UK and order the part Number.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Trev;

Dunno, but try 'Radkappen', 'Radblenden' or 'Radzierblenden' in your search.

pete


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

The word is "Radzierkappe".


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Word*

I used this search string for ebay.de for best results

"(Radzierkappe,Radkappen,Radblenden,Radzierblenden) sprinter"

Without the " of course!

But no results for what I am looking for!

THANKS


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Teemyob,
You are letting Hymer getting in the way of your search.Hymer do not make the MB chassis or wheels, MB do,so search MB accessories stores.

tony


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Teemyob, why not a set of alloys. I paid 400ish for my six. I will see if I can find the web site where I bought them, Alan.

Here: http://www.tyresave.co.uk/alloyvan.html


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Trev;

Have you considered Euroliners or are they a bit too 'bling' for you?

Pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Alloys*



erneboy said:


> Teemyob, why not a set of alloys. I paid 400ish for my six. I will see if I can find the web site where I bought them, Alan.
> 
> Here: http://www.tyresave.co.uk/alloyvan.html


Twin Rear Wheels Alan (not tag)

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Euroliners*



peejay said:


> Trev;
> 
> Have you considered Euroliners or are they a bit too 'bling' for you?
> 
> Pete


Aesthetically I prefer Euroliners, very smart.

However, they are know to hold water and cause corrosion to wheels. Had them on my last motorhome and they can be a real pain.

TM


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ah I see! Keep looking you wound not want unaesthitical ones, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Wheels*

I did see some on a motorhome at the NEC that had twin rear wheels, German. But I believe these are like dobby horse muck!

TM


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I am 99% sure you can get alloys for these Mercs. There is a 08 Plate Hymer S830 next to our van in storage and I think it has Merc Alloys on it.

It might be worth a call to Merc to see if they have them listed.


Richard...


----------



## jeffo (Jan 15, 2009)

*hymer wheel trims*

The wheel trims are a hymer part,fitted to the merc 518/519.Your hymer dealer should be able to order a set with brackets. jeffo


----------

